# rb with holes in head.



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i just picked up 3 rbs today about 3" each and one has about 3 holes in its head over the gill area and one by its nostril. i remember seeing the oscar post, how would i cure this?

any info would help thnx.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

From what I remember, its not cureable.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

so he will die?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i think that fish with hole in the head can live for a while....about a year i think i heard..dont quote me. Sorry to hear about the p.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

damn theres no cure?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Its curable look up HITH on google you should find what you need i treated my oscar with salt and he is almost completely healed up. Only 1 hole is left and its more like just a dent now. Raise the temp a bit add salt and feed it some vegetable based food pellets


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I dont know if this helps any put does it look like this oscar? http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=14445 Hope he gets better...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

ok thnx for the info guys, i will keep the water in top condition and try and feed him pellets, (he doesnt like them) and watch him.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

my oscar had ho;e in the head what i did to take care of it was 25% water changes twice a week and feed it frazen food and pellets instead of feeder fish also i changed from actavative carbon to zero carbon for two weeks then went back to actavative carbon and that helped him get better no it is all gone with no marks or anything on him and just keep the water clean good luck


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

here is a pic...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

HITH is a very nasty desiese, it can be cured, but fish which have had this desiese are prone to getting it in the future, unless warter conditions are kept good.

the best advice I have is to keep your water as good as possible, and also contact Don H as he might know od some medication for the fish.

Oh and here are some pics of my salvini which died the other day following a long drawn out illness of HITH

older pics:
























notice the red on the gill area, this is in fact the fish's gills, the white patch going round the eye is erosan.

These pics were taken hours before the fish finally died:
















notice here the eye are has been completely eroded, the eye has gone and you can see the red from the gills, the black dod it where the eye was.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

damn, that is a bad case your fish had there...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Good article on HITH and much better photos for diagnosis.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx alot frank , good info on that site.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Good article on HITH and much better photos for diagnosis.


 Thanks Frank


----------

